# wireless speaker



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*wireles speakers*



deck hand said:


> This is simple but a hard question
> I have a 1/2 deaf father in law 92 y/old his hearing is bad ( WWII B 24, guy his only good ear left, he has very poor vision, almost blind, so he sits 3 feet from a blasting TV. I can walk up behind him and he won't hear me yelling Hi Dad!!
> I have thought of getting him a set of those TV head phones but he's not interested in having to use headsets. Then I saw the set you hook onto your chair using bluetooth but I would have to buy both pair for $240.00. I called and they would sell me just one ear for $220.00 This is exactly what i'm looking for but the cost is way too much.
> So I was thinking I bet there's someone who has done this a lot cheeper.
> ...


Ok I found some units for $59.00 the only draw back is they take 4 to 8 c batteries that last only 7 hours.
But still looking.
deck hand


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

i bought my father a set of cordless head phones he seems to like them They weren't cheap. Bought on amazon. They rechargeable. He isn't death. But he is amazed how he can now hear everything.:laughing: I'm trying to remember. I think they were Sennheiser(could be spelled wrong) digital 170. Something like this. He very happy:laughing:

Ps. My grammar is terrible the older i get.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

747 said:


> i bought my father a set of cordless head phones he seems to like them They weren't cheap. Bought on amazon. They rechargeable. He isn't death. But he is amazed how he can now hear everything.:laughing: I'm trying to remember. I think they were Sennheiser(could be spelled wrong) digital 170. Something like this. He very happy:laughing:
> 
> Ps. My grammar is terrible the older i get.


Just wait it gets worse with names too!
My doctor told me not to worry until I sit in the john and forget why I was there.
Thanks 
Deck Hand


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

What about one of those gaming chairs with speakers built into it? 

Wireless headphones are usually junk unless you pay big $$ for them. And then you're paying for high fidelity (which is unfortunately lost on your dad


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Been there, done that.



My father in-law wa dead set against using headphones. I have a set in my bedroom for those times when I want to watch something on the tube, and the wife want to sleep, or vice versa.


Took my headphones to his place, hooked them up and said "Here, try these things, I need some at home and want to know what you think of them.".

He put them on, listened for a bit, then asked if I could get him some....


Sennheiser is the way to go.


The RS110, or RS120 won't break the bank, and they are great quality.


----------

